# SW9VE Micro Red Dot Sight Mount



## Buckshot3303 (1 mo ago)

Hey Y'all,
I'm new to the forum but have been a handgunner for many years. I had the idea to put a micro red dot, Vortex Venom, But I don't seem to be able to find a sight mount that fits the dovetail on the 9VE. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are rails that fit into the rear channel where a rear sight goes. But, they will be for popular, current manufacture guns. I seriously doubt you will find something for that model S&W. And, it looks like a proproetary rail, so a picatiny rail mount won't likely work either.

I'd visit a gun smith and see if he can rig up something for you. Or, contact places that mill the slides of Glocks and other guns, and see if they would be willing to take on something for that gun.

I am afraid, however, that if you want a pistol red dot, you will more than likely have to buy a different gun to put it on


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is what I was originally talking about, but they do not make it for your pistol: Easiest way to mount a red dot on your handgun - Sight Mount


----------

